# Bobcat done in shop



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

BEFORE











DURING











AFTER









another AFTER!:thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job. What kind of coating do you use, a polyurethane over an epoxy?

Devoe, Dupont, Valspar?


----------



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

Its an OMNI brand acrylic enamel , no epoxy, the millionaire it was for is a penny pincher. We also replaced all stickers, the seat and exhaust.:whistling2:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks brand new. :thumbup:


----------

